

My 125 days at a startup - cristinacordova
http://filipmares.com/125-days-at-a-startup

======
WalterSear
I'm sure that felt good to write, but it really didn't say a single thing
about your first 125 days that was valuable to hear.

~~~
iqster
The title of the post is also misleading. It suggests the tenure of the person
at the startup was 125 days (i.e. person moved on to something else). It
should be "First 125 days ..." to accurately reflect the content.

------
totalc
I wish someone would post an account of a nightmarish experience with a failed
startup.

